

Ask HN: How to become a Full-Stack JavaScript developer - shire

Is there any resources into become a Front-end developer or a Full-stack javascript developer? I don&#x27;t want to spend $10000 on bootcamps or go to college to study web development it seems overkill. Any great resources on JS?
======
jhwhite
Check out Learn Javascript Properly to get started with Javascript.

[http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-
properly...](http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-properly/)

